# This guy needs a wheel barrow to carry his goolies



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Amazing what you can do with a bit of hydraulic oil and a bucket of diesel!.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## tompyn (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow,Was that for real????


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Amazing. He must have nerves of steel.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> Amazing what you can do with a bit of hydraulic oil and a bucket of diesel!.


Why did they do that :?: :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Advertising stunt.


----------

